# house maid required



## shereen pacha (May 18, 2008)

Hello has anyone have any suggestions for a cleaning service in Jumeriah? 
Requirements are twice a week, 3 hours or so, around Dh 20-25 per hour.Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
SP


----------



## shereen pacha (May 18, 2008)

Hello does any one know where one can take belly dancing classes (other than in ballet center)
Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks
SP


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shereen pacha said:


> Hello has anyone have any suggestions for a cleaning service in Jumeriah?
> Requirements are twice a week, 3 hours or so, around Dh 20-25 per hour.Any advice greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> SP



There are numerous cleaning agencies, but the going rate is Dhs 25-30 per hour. There is usually a 4 hour minimum.

Howdra 04 227 2726
Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
Dial a maid 04 398 0851
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823 
Molly Maid 04 398 8877 
Ready Maids 04 339 5722 
Right Maids 04 338 6364 
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595 
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076 
Open House 04 332 403 
Home Maid 04 332 4500


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

Apart from cleaning companies, are there actual maid/domestic help agencies in Dubai where we can employ a full time live in helper?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

*Laundry / Ironing*

Very helpful list for cleaning agencies (used Dial a Maid successfully)

... does anybody have similar list for laundry services? Need to solve temporary predicament of no ironing board, nor means of transporting one

Thank you!


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

*urgently require a maid*

we are a small pakistani family living in qussais needa maid urgently (live in),
can anybody recommand me some agencies .we can provide visa also or can hire on monthly basis as well.


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

*maid require*



mnass said:


> Apart from cleaning companies, are there actual maid/domestic help agencies in Dubai where we can employ a full time live in helper?


can u plz recommand me any agency who can give live in maid on their sponsership.


----------

